# Banff Gate (#2119) questions



## elaine (Mar 24, 2014)

We are planning an extended family trip in summer 2015. Banff Gate #2119 is available. Anyone recently stayed there?
1)  Has it been/scheduled for renovations by 2015? We don't need the Ritz, but don't want a dump (as a number of reviewers seem to rate it). 
2)  how far is the drive into Banff? could we use a regular car/minivan? are rental cars allowed up the road?
3) should we hold out for something better? We would like a 2BR, but could do a 1BR.
thanks, Elaine


----------



## glenmore (Mar 24, 2014)

We stayed there the end of June in 2012. The unit we were in was acceptable, knowing what we were going into. It was older and the furniture showed that as did the kitchen. However the staff was friendly and the views beautiful  and we had plenty of space for us. 

We saw deer and even bears several times as we drove the last road to our unit

It is about 15-20 minutes to Canmore and about 40-45 minutes or so to Banff. We also went to Lake Louise and up to the glaciers -- scenery is spectacular every place you go. We put over 1000 miles on our rental car the week we were there. We had gone with friends and the rental car agency gave us a Ford Explorer with double sunroofs 

Our friends stayed at a newer timeshare, name escapes me, and their unit was beautiful so you may want to hold out if that is important to you


----------



## talkamotta (Mar 26, 2014)

The units are like cabins. Rustic.  Ive stayed there 2x and dont have any complaints.  This resort is not Gold Crown by any stretch of the imagination but I loved it there.  There is a big deck and you have your own barbeque.  There is a jet tub in the upstairs master bedroom which came in handy after long days of hiking and driving.  

The drive from the street to the resort is in good condition just drive slow.  Most of the people there are owners...namely residents of Canada that have multi weeks.  

We drove from Salt Lake to Banff and we put on about 2800 miles on our car.  Thier gas is expensive so plan your trips as well as you can.  If you are flying into Calgary and a Costco member stock up there.  Safeway in Canmore is the cheapest way to buy groceries in the area (they will give you a safeway card).


----------

